#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  How do you approach data preparation?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Data preparation is one of the important steps in big data projects.
I don't know much about data preparation.


Can someone explain me how to approach a data preparation?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Data preparation is one of the crucial steps in big data projects.
> I don't know much about data preparation.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how to approach a data preparation?



Data preparation is the process of gathering, combining, structuring and organizing data so it can be analyzed as part of Data visualization, analytics and machine learning applications.

----------


## Bhavya

> Data preparation is the process of gathering, combining, structuring and organizing data so it can be analyzed as part of Data visualization, analytics and machine learning applications.


Thanks for explaining the data preparation process, It's really helpful.

----------

